# Blackhawk



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

The open started this morning with a triple, 2 retired birds up against the woods at the Fox Hollow Grounds, The derby had a good first series and was working on their second series before noon. The AM will be at our place tomorrow morning, The Qualifying will be at Laura and John Parrot's Lucy 1
Good luck to all!
Randy


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

1,4,6,7,8,10,11,14,15,16,17,18,20,22,24,26,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,38,39,40,42,44,45,47,48,49,50,51,53,54,55,58,59,60,
62,63,64,65,66,69,73,75,76

49 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open landblind was scrapped...done for the night


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats to Chris and Jeebs won the Derby at Blackhawk made the Derby list, two wins and a fourth, JAM, in 6 starts....Has until November to run including Golden Specialty.


----------



## Ernie Hawkins (Nov 3, 2009)

Big CONGRATS to Chris & Jeebs.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series 

1,7,10,17,26,30,33,36,38,39,40,44,45,47,48,51,53,55,60,62,63,64,65,69,73,75,76

27 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to waterblind

11,16,24,25,30,33,42,44,54,57,59,60,62

13 Total


----------



## Larry Thompson2 (May 29, 2014)

Is there any word on the Q? Have a friend running.


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY (Jun 12, 2008)

Q 1st 15 2nd 3 3rd 21 4th 25 RJ 4


----------



## Larry Thompson2 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks Lester. My friend got the RJ. Congrats Trudie and Deets.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

11,16,24,25,33,42,44,54,59,60

10 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st- #44 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
2nd-#60 Jazz O/H Jim Hurst
3rd-#24 Willa O/H Patricia Nell
4th-#42 Annie O/H Mary Castineyra
RJ -#11 Jake O/H Bobby Smith

JAMS- 16,25,54

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## TRUEBLUE (Aug 27, 2007)

Congratulations to Ken and Rosie on the Amateur win!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to go, Kenny! An Amateur WIN with Rosie! Congratulations.

Congratulations to All!

rita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Jim Congrats on your 2nd with Jazz! Not bad for a girl that's been sitting on the couch for a couple of months!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats to ken and rosie!


----------

